# 1.9TDi Tyres



## kennygal (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I have a '02 1.9 TDi 130 BHP with Sport suspension which I am very happy with,my problem is my better half has back trouble and finds it very uncomfortable.I was wondering if I change the tyres from 235/45 ZR17 to 225/50 ZR17's will it improve the comfort noticeably or will the Sport seats still be a problem regardless of tyre choice?
If anyone out there has any advice I'd be delighted to hear from you,I figure that if I have to change coils/shocks/tyres & seats I might as well just change the car but I am reluctant to do that.All advice would be welcome,Ken.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1.9TDi Tyres (kennygal)*

Hi Ken, and welcome!
Changing the tires from a 235/45 to a 225/50 is such a minor difference that it will hardly make a difference. Going for a 205/55R16 or even 195/65R15 will make a bigger difference, but also one where you will see a difference in how the car handles on the road.
The Audi sport seats are also more firm than the regular comfort seats, as is, of course, also the suspension tuning on a Sport model vs the other trim levels. I don't know what the different models were called in Eire, but we had the Ambition (entry level), Ambiente (sport level) and Attraction (more luxurious) here in Norway, with the S-line model based on the Ambiente. Maybe you have the same versions?
I understand that you are reluctant to changing the car, but maybe you should consider the change to a different A6, without the sports package? That way, you'd still be driving an A6, and your S.O. would be more pleased as well.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 1.9TDi Tyres (PerL)*

I wish I could switch seats with you. I would rock the sports in my Avant, and you good have my plush seats. I think shipping would kill us, as I assume you are in Europe somewheres, as I do not recognize where you are from.
Glenn


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1.9TDi Tyres (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I assume you are in Europe somewheres, as I do not recognize where you are from.

Cork is in Ireland (Eire)


----------



## kennygal (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 1.9TDi Tyres (PerL)*

Hi Perl & Snowhere,
Thanks for both your replies,I was afraid that your opinion might be the situation Perl and obviously if myself & Snowhere lived on the same continent we could probably improve both our lives(you're right Snow my seats would definitely rock your world) but we're not and I suspect it would cost as much to modify my motor as to change her though it would pain me to do either i'll probably have to part with her unless I can find someone like Snowhere a bit closer to home.
On another note is that one of the original of the species you're driving Perl? how long have you had her & how is she to live with?(assuming your car is a she).
it's 12 after midnight now so i'm off to my leaba (that's the Irish for bed) talk again soon,Ken.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1.9TDi Tyres (kennygal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennygal* »_On another note is that one of the original of the species you're driving Perl? how long have you had her & how is she to live with?(assuming your car is a she).

Are you thinking of my Coupe quattro? Yes, it's an original car, and I'm only the second owner. I've had it far around 6 years now, and it is currently under a slow restorartion. I'm going to keep it all original, or with only small modifications that can easily be returned back to original.


----------

